# 1960 Wizard tractor... Should i buy?



## roperdude2014 (Sep 25, 2012)

Guy wanting to sell me a 1960 wizard lawn tractor... worth the money to restore or mess around with? Has some weird carb on the engine... Worth it or no...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

All depends in my opinion. How much? What's the condition? Does it run or is it complete? If it's sanely priced and complete or runs...... YES!


----------

